# Jbl has 705p and 708p studio monitors for half off



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

These things are amazing mini m2s. They are b stock so i don't know what that entails. Might even be a decent way to see what that 14mm 5" sounds like in the car. On jbls site


----------



## dgage (Oct 1, 2013)

Haven’t heard the 705Ps but the 708Ps are pretty special. Thanks. 

And here are the links.





JBL 708P (B-Stock) | 8" Bi-Amplified Master Reference Monitor


JBL 708P is the self-powered reference monitor for critical music recording, film post and broadcast production applications.




www.jbl.com









JBL 705P (B-Stock) | 5" Bi-Amplified Master Reference Monitor


The JBL 705P is the self-powered reference monitor for critical music recording, film post and broadcast production applications. The speakers deliver an expansive soundstage and pristine accuracy in a broad range of rooms.




www.jbl.com


----------

